# Dry, Flaky Skin..In the summer!



## rachybloom (Jun 22, 2008)

I know the "norm" for skin is too be drier in the winter and more oily in the summer. However, my skin has always been pretty balanced, never really submitting to either of those seasonal conditions. But, now, in the middle of the summer (and I live in Phoenix where it's 110+!), my skin has been breaking out _and_ flaking like crazy! I'm not sure if it's stress (I just graduated high school and am moving away from home), lack of sleep (Most days I have to wake up around 5 or 6, even though it's summer, grr) or just the products I'v been using. I do break out from time to time but lately, my skin has not been problematic at all, just a couple of random blemishes but nothing like this. My skin is just dull without any "healthy plump"; it just looks like it's lacking moisture. On top of all this, I'm very very pale and get pigmentation marks pretty easily, and am breaking out like crazy on my chin, above my lip and my right cheek. I'm just very frustrated because my skin was finally getting to the state where it was clear, and now it's sensitive, flaky, and "blemished"! Can anybody help? :[ Here is my skin care regimen (if it helps)..

*MORNING*
DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser
DDF Benzoyl Peroxide Spot Treatment (used lightly if I have blemishes)
DDF Ultra Light Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew
2 Times a week- Cosmedicine Medi-Morphisis Self Adjusting Exfoliator

*NIGHT* 
DDF Brightening Cleanser
DDF Benzoyl Peroxide Spot Treatment
Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation Creme

I've been considering layering pure jojoba oil under my moisturizer because this past winter I used ONLY jojoba oil as my moisturizer at night and it worked beautifully.

If anybody has any advice, please let me know. I'm not sure if it's just stress, or if my products are clashing..But if I hear any good advice on a product that's intensely moisturizing (without breaking me out) I'm def. heading to Sephora and buying it tomorrow!


----------

